# The Apprentice! VERY funny!



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Cassette Boy version... :lol:


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Class!


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Absolute Quality :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiv (May 29, 2009)

Love the apprentice but this is quality :lol:


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

:lol: You're fired :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## stundies (Nov 23, 2008)

This has got to be one of the funniest things ever!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

